# 91 20v TQA??



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

im looking at a 91 20v TQ Avant.. mint cond, one owner, all records but 195k mi







other than the mileage its flawless. person selling it wants $6 grand. what do u all think?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 91 20v TQA?? (jordanvw)*

Price seems way high given the miles. But they are quite rare, and 200k miles is nothig on that engine, so if you really want a 20V Avant...might want to grab it. That said, you know you could get an early B5 A4 Avant or a C4 A6 Avant for much cash...


----------



## sciroccohp (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: 91 20v TQA?? (jordanvw)*

looks like a good deal to me as long as it has records etc etc. check all the suspension bushings, does it still have ufo's? when was the last tuneup, does it have the right plugs ($10-20 bucks apeice). check the trans mounts. that is all I can think of. Also does it have any upgrades?


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: 91 20v TQA?? (sciroccohp)*

it also has a TAP chip


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 91 20v TQA?? (jordanvw)*

Ummmchipped 20VT...


----------



## MontrealUrQ (May 5, 2004)

*Re: 91 20v TQA?? (duandcc)*

Is it the one on Chris Semple's website?
If so, looks nice!


----------

